# StellPlatz near Colditz



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

If possible would someone have any details of a stellplatz near Colditz, I have Berlin covered now just Colditz and trying to find somewhere else to visit on our return near the borderish area.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We have been to Colditz castle twice, 1st time in the car coming back from Italy we stayed in a brand new hotel in Chemitz 5 star £ 40 a night. 2nd time we stayed at Colditz municipal site. The site is about 1/2 mile out of town. Nothing special but dirt cheap . The warden is off site until about 4pm . you just pitch up & he calls for his euros..Also pitchs have lecy to them. you can pm me if you want more details.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Have a look here it is close by, http://www.grossbothen.de/index.html the web site is all in German unfortunately.

Phil J


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Closest Stellplatz to Colditz is a few kms west at the Swimming pool/Leisure centre at Bad Lausick, no facilities but free overnight parking....

>Bad Lausick Stellplatz<

http://kur.bad-lausick.de/

N51.145424 E12.654474
Am Riff 3

Pete

Edited to add coords


----------



## Kumasi (Sep 8, 2009)

*Colditz Site*

We stayed at the Colditz municipal site in Augst 2010. It is about 1km from the catle but you get there along a quiet path through a wood. Very pleasant. The site itself was fine. As the earlier post states the lady pitches up at about 4pm but no one had any problems with this. Toilets very clean. 1 euro for a shower. Best part was the swimming pool next door. Extremely cheap, very clean and loads for the kids to do. Also some good supermarkets near to the site.


----------

